# Can hedgehogs spread disease to rabbits?



## Alana (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm not a frequent poster here - but I had a hog called Hudson. I'm guessing he was around 8 years old when he passed away on the 20th of July. I wasn't around for his death as I left for vacation on the Sunday beforehand, and my mom informed me on the 21st he had died.

He went peacefully as far as I know, but I wasn't around to witness any of his final symptoms. He appeared to be in good health before I left, just a little bit slower(but this had been going on for a few months).

I just got back from vacation and I was informed that one of our rabbits has discharge from the eyes/nose area. I'm not sure if its possible for hedgehogs to spread diseases, but they were housed in the same area (two different cages) and ran around together if I had to let Hudson out to clean the cage.

I did a quick google search and couldn't find too much information, and speaking honestly rabbits are not my forte. I have done minimal research into them - its my moms rabbit - but due to the fact that I hadn't seen him in 2 weeks, I was wondering if this is even a possibility at all.

I'd appreciate any sources people could point me out too. I just want to make sure that this isn't something spreading between animals, as we have two guinea pigs as well, as far as small animals go. (Sorry for any confusion in the post - getting life sorted out after being away for 2 weeks is not easy!)

Alana


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

I've never heard of hedgehogs passing diseases to other species. That doesn't mean it can't happen, or has never happened. But I've never heard of it. If someone has had experience with that, or is aware of it happening, I'm sure they'll speak up.

That being said, at 8 years old it was probably just his time to go. They live to about a max of 9 years (many don't make it past 4 years old), so I would be surprised if it was anything other than old age. Especially if he wasn't displaying any symptoms of other problems.

So, first, I'm sorry your hedgie passed. But congratulations on giving him such a long life.  Hopefully whatever is wrong with your rabbit is a simple thing to treat.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Its pretty much not possible for your hedgehog to have passed something to the rabbit. By what you posted it doesn't sound like he was sick before passing. 

The rabbit could have a sinus infection which is quite common in rabbits and needs to be treated by a vet.


----------



## Alana (Sep 28, 2011)

Thats what I suspected. Its tricky working with so many different animals, I'm never sure who is going to spread something to someone else.

Our rabbit did unfortunately pass away, and it certainly wasn't to old age. Although he was getting up in age, about 6.5 if I remember right.

I never posted a lot on these forums, but I did lurk from time to time. After dealing with several online animal care forums, you guys are some of the friendliest I've ever seen. I don't think getting another hedgehog is in the future for me, but he was an excellent pet. Thank you all so much for being so active and remaining a great community. I'll be sure to suggest these forums for anyone who is ever considering getting a hedgehog.


----------

